# Grafikprogramm gesucht dringend!



## ciberjoerg (9. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach nem Grafikprogramm, mit dem ich einfach und unkompliziert so geniale grafiken wie z.b. dieser hier erstellen kann:

http://downloads.q-dance.nl/images/3_background.jpg
http://www.ladytom.ch/images/footer_02.jpg

zudem fleckige grafiken wie auf http://events.q-dance.nl/2007-06_16-juni_defqon1/
und so weiter.

bitte um dringende antwort. ich such schon ewig nach nem grafik programm womit das geht.


----------



## Kenner3000 (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht geht das mit paint.net download hier.  

k3


----------



## fergie100 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich weiss zwar nicht ob es damit geht,
aber Artweaver hat auch Photoshop Eigenschaften.
Ich persönlich komme damit gut klar,
obwohl ich es erst seit 5 Tagen besitze.

Den Download gibts hier:
http://www.artweaver.de

Ich hoffe ich konnt helfen.
mfg fergie100


----------



## Zocker007 (9. Juli 2007)

Moin,

so wie du es beschrieben hast reicht da kein Freewareprogramm aus!

Aber so ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch möchte meine vorhandenene Bilder 

bearbeiten mit Farbeffekten Wirbeln Blitzen mit Teilstücken anderer Bilder usw. , leider 

habe ich nur ein Program gefunden was dies macht aber dann steht am ende auf dem bild 

weil es ne shareware version ist "dieser text steht bei der nicht registrierten shareware 

version auf demm bild bei registration würde er nicht erscheinen " o.ä.

Deswegen bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Freeware programm was mir 

nicht so Probleme macht und eigentlich leicht zu bedienen ist .

Gruß Zocker007


----------



## fluessig (9. Juli 2007)

Such doch mal Tutorials zum Thema Grunge-Effekt. Bilder wie das erste sind nie einfach und schnell, generell kannst du das mit dem Freewareprogramm Gimp machen, welches natürlich nicht ganz einfach ist, besonders, da die meisten Grunge Tutorials für Photoshop sind und nicht alles genauso funktioniert.

Generell gibt es kein mir bekanntes Freeware Grafikprogramm, welches auf Grungeeffekte ausgelegt wäre. Da musst du leider etwas Zeit investieren, um sowas zu erreichen.


----------



## mreball (10. Juli 2007)

GimpShop hat imho eine identische Oberfläche wie Photoshop, ich denke mit PS-Tutorials geht da schon einiges. Zwar keine Freeware, aber mit 25 $ günstig wäre noch der "GraphicConverter".


----------



## ghostdog21 (20. August 2007)

Tja, also neben den bereits erwähnten Grunge-Effekten, sollte das Programm auch das Arbeiten mit Layern/Ebenen und Texturen unterstützen.

Ein Programm mit dem das grundsätzlich möglich ist, ist die Freeware PhotoFiltre, die einfacher zu bedienen ist, als Gimp und eher an Photoshop angelehnt ist.
Allerdings bin ich irgendwann auch mal über einen Gimp-Aufsatz gestolpert, der die Benutzeroberfläche an Photoshop anpasst.

Doch ich selbst benutze IrfanView als Bildbetrachter und PhotoFiltre als Bildbearbeitung, sowie Bildersteller. Das ist meiner Meinung nach im portablen Freeware-Bereich die beste Kombi. Ja, wie gesagt, beide gratis und vom USB-Stick nutzbar. (Bei Irfan mit kleinen Eingriffen...)

Doch in Corel gibt es da natürlich weit mehr Möglichkeiten...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Adri


----------



## ojamaney (23. August 2007)

Du brauchst einfach nur ein Programm das mit Layern (Ebenen) arbeitet. Der Rest ist Fantasie, Kreativität und ausprobieren.
Als Freeware gibt es Artweaver, das Photoshop sehr ähnlich ist. Ausserdem google mal nach Filter-Plugins. Die gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer und viele davon auch kostenlos oder zumindest als Demo.


----------

